#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Performance of SS7,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

To understand the SS7 performance we have to study connection set-up  time (response time) or the end-to-end signaling information transfer  time.The delays in the signaling point (SP) and the STP depend on the  specific hardware configuration and switching software implementation.





  Similar Threads: Vocoders,mobile and wireless communication,free ebook download Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Scattering,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Coded Modulation,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download

----------

